# Eingeschränkte Ausgabe auf zweiten Bildschirm? (Laptop VGA Output)



## sandmann83 (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich such verzweifelt ne Antwort auf meine Frage, habe mit der Suchfunktion nichts erfahren können (vielleicht die falschen begriffe).
Hier nun zum Problem:

Ich hab ein Programm was ich für andere sichtbar machen möchte (zweiter Monitor bzw. Beamer), alles angesteuert über den VGA-Ausgang am Laptop. Die Anzeige ist natürlich so kein Problem, aber über den VGA-Ausgang soll NUR das Programm ausgegeben werden, nicht jedoch der restliche Inhalt des Bildschirms. Die Windows-Oberfläche oder andere Programme sollen auf der zweiten Ausgabe nicht sichtbar sein. Ist das in irgendeiner Form möglich oder hab ich da gerade einen Riesen Denkfehler?
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit mit der ich das in etwa hinbekommen könnte, so daß auf dem zweiten Ausgabegerät einfach eine eingeschränkte Ausgabe stattfindet?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Kulabac (4. Juni 2007)

Naja, ein entsprechender Grafikkartentreiber würde dir den VGA-Anschluss einfach als zweiten Monitor ansteuern. D.h. dass halt nicht genau der gleiche Kram wie auf deinem Laptop-Monitor angezeigt wird, sondern halt nur diejenigen Programme, die explizit auf den zweiten Monitor verschoben werden. 

Aber ich wüsste nicht wie sowas unter Java machbar wäre


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

du könntest die Anwendung in den Bildschirmbereich des zweiten Ausgangs schieben und über sowas wie:

```
GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getScreenDevices()[1].setFullScreenWindow(mainFrame);
```
zum Vollbild setzen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## sandmann83 (6. Juni 2007)

Hi,
danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Also genauso wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe klappt es wohl nicht.
Wenn ich also
über sowas wie

```
GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getScreenDevices()[1].setFullScreenWindow(mainFrame);
```
das Fenster in den vollbild-modus setze. gibt es dann auch eine möglichkeiten das fenster automatisch in die zweite anzeige zu schieben
würde das gerne komplett automatisieren.

danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß Christian


----------



## KlaDi (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke mal die Zeile würde auch das Regeln...oder etwa nicht!?

Ich denke es funktioniert so:

```
GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getScreenDevices()[1].setFullScreenWindow
```

Den fett markierten Teil musst Du anpassen, jee nachdem wie Du die Monitore eingerichtet hast Beamer auf der linken Seite(ich vermute 0), Beamer auf der rechten Seite (vermute ich dementsprechen 1).

gruß klaus.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

okay, das hätte ich vielleicht auch noch erwähnen sollen ;-) Hab extra ...[1] verwendet weil bei mir (am Notebook) der Monitor als zweiter Bildschirm konfiguriert ist.

Gruß Tom


----------

